# Clippers continue to exist?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

reason:
1. Should LA have 2 NBA Franchises?
2. Is it boring to watch Clippers game?
3. Should NBA move Clippers to other city?

Should Clippers continue to exist?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I personally think that the nba should cut back on a few teams. First, I wouldn't be adding the bobcats. After that, I'd look at the hawks to go. THey've got no fan support at all anymore. The clippers might be next on that list, just cause there is another LA team that is more established.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

There's many teams in the league that are in worse shape than the Clippers I'd imagine. If they play in any city other than LA (in the Lakers' shadow), they probably wouldn't have so much of a negative vibe.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Clippers make the Playoffs once for the pass 22 years, I believe.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

If the Clippers got contracted, they'd have some really valuable players going to other teams. 3-4 other teams could be improved a lot.

I would think Sterling would legally find a way to prevent it... it's basically losing your business.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> If the Clippers got contracted, they'd have some really valuable players going to other teams. 3-4 other teams could be improved a lot.
> 
> I would think Sterling would legally find a way to prevent it... it's basically losing your business.


Yes. more competitive.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> If the Clippers got contracted, they'd have some really valuable players going to other teams. 3-4 other teams could be improved a lot.
> 
> I would think Sterling would legally find a way to prevent it... it's basically losing your business.


Thats exactly why I want their to be a few teams less, it would make the teams be stronger overall.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> reason:
> 1. Should LA have 2 NBA Franchises?
> 2. Is it boring to watch Clippers game?
> ...


1. No. (see #3)
2. No. It's not like they don't score. They just allow more points to be scored against them.
3. Yes. Move the Clippers to the Pond in Anaheim.

I don't think moving them to Anaheim would make them a better team, but it could take them out of the shadow of the Lakers. I do believe if the Clippers were in the East, though, they would be a playoff team. A new owner wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Clippers games are fun to watch and have been plaing very good lately. They have had very competive games aganist the best in the NBA and beat the MAVS twice. In two years they will be in the playoffs.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Clippers continue to exist?*



> Originally posted by <b>RhettO</b>!
> 
> I do believe if the Clippers were in the East, though, they would be a playoff team. A new owner wouldn't hurt.


east fans may disagree.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Why do u always post bull **** u dont know what ur talking about. The Clips arent that bad.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> I personally think that the nba should cut back on a few teams. First, I wouldn't be addomg the bobcats. After that, I'd look at the hawks to go. THey've got no fan support at all anymore. The clippers might be next on that list, just cause there is another LA team that is more established.


100% agree


----------



## ismisus (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> reason:
> 1. Should LA have 2 NBA Franchises?
> 2. Is it boring to watch Clippers game?
> ...


Are you kidding me?
1. LA has enough basketball fans for 3 teams! LA certainly has enough fans to fill Staples Center to a near capacity every night. I've been to a lot of Clipper games in Staples Center, and they all had at least 17000 people.
2. It is not boring to watch Clipper games, no way. It is more boring to watch Laker games. Clippers are young, energetic, and come with a lot of highlights. Plus when they win, I as a fan, get excited a lot, because it doesn't happen that often. When they make the playoffs, I will cry. If someday they win a championship, that will be the greatest thing ever. Can't say that for the Lakers...and their fans, since they won so much already. 
3. Clippers should not move to another city, since LA has more basketball fans dedicated to them than any other city could ever provide. 

Clippers should continue to exist, and if you payed more attention to this team, you would not be saying this. Now Atlanta Hawks should just go away, but again I don't pay attention to them.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Clippers continue to exist?*



> Originally posted by <b>ismisus</b>!
> When they make the playoffs, I will cry.


Hahaha! Ditto.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

There is misled by someone here.

I am NOT talking about this season. I am talking about the pass 22 years and the future.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

The Clips would be that last team to be contracted because of the following:

1. The Clippers organization makes more money than most of the teams in the NBA. 

2. They get better home attendance that 9 other teams in the league and better away attendance than 3 other teams (there are 4 other teams just barely above them)
Link 

3. Its good for the league that there are fans willing to pay to watch a team without a zillion dollar player (allowing another team without such a dedicated fan base to have that zillion dollar player to draw in fans).

4. There's no way the NBA would win a lawsuit Sterling would file if they tried to contract the Clips for the above three reasons...its not like the NBA loses money on them or the team is in bankruptcy.

Anybody who thinks they would be one of the first to be contracted has no clue. But I dont think LA could handle another NBA team like someone mentioned...either that team or the Clips would be have attendence problems. The Clips average 3000 less attendance than the Lakers using the same building. A third team would draw from the Clips crowd and those two teams would be in a price war and the Clips already have low ticket prices. Maybe an Anaheim or San Diego team would work, dunno though.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

The reason I think they need to get out of L.A. is not because their attendance is bad, but because everyone knows it's the Lakers' home. I mean, last night during the Lakers/Clippers game when Devean George hit the buzzer beater at the end of the first and you can see the fans behind the basket, about 85% of the fans were standing and cheering. Seeing stuff like that, when you're supposed to be at home, has got to damage the morale of the team.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> The Clips would be that last team to be contracted because of the following:
> 
> 1. The Clippers organization makes more money than most of the teams in the NBA.
> ...


good point
but the history and most of the NBA fans don't care about them.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Hawks is in Atl, a good city and if they win, support will come.

I actually like watching the Clippers play, Brand is a star and Q rich and Magette got some hops.....


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

NBA should be thinking about the level of competition in the league rather than making a fast buck with a new franchise. Most likely I foresee the Bobcats ending up to grab the Wizard's legacy, i.e. 20 wins a year. *...*


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> NBA should be thinking about the level of competition in the league rather than making a fast buck with a new franchise. Most likely I foresee the Bobcats ending up to grab the Wizard's legacy, i.e. 20 wins a year. *...*


exactly.


----------

